# Subwoofer Options....any ideas?



## djfonte23 (Jan 6, 2004)

My Z doesn't have the stock bose system w/ 10" sub. Does anyone have that setup? Is it worth it for me to copy that setup or should I just go custom? If it is better to go custom, what brand should I go? Box? No box?

I do want to have the setup where there is 1 sub behind the drivers seat in the empty compartment.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

djfonte23 said:


> My Z doesn't have the stock bose system w/ 10" sub. Does anyone have that setup? Is it worth it for me to copy that setup or should I just go custom? If it is better to go custom, what brand should I go? Box? No box?
> 
> I do want to have the setup where there is 1 sub behind the drivers seat in the empty compartment.


 go custom, the bose isnt worth the $$$$. that compatment behind your seat is empty, you can get the touring cover from a dealer and wire a sub under that compatment, or cusom cut a hole and install a 10 in yourself... its easy and looks great... spend a grand on stock and you wont get that much bang for your buck... spens a grand on aftermarket and you will be impressed...


----------



## 350z-tech (Jan 24, 2004)

Go here and ask toykilla he built a box for about $100, i have heard it in person so i can vouch that it is a great box. You dont lose andy sapce in the trunk, besides your spare tire but who cares!! www.350z-tech.com


----------



## bril350 (Feb 8, 2004)

Here's the box I built.































The rest of the pics can be found here http://alde.com:81/~brill/Speaker_Box/


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

HEY nice set up....and since u are in round rock...do you belong to any clubs.....?


----------



## DiRN (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet setup.

:cheers:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thats sweet as hell, and it looks like it leaves you a good amount of storage still...


----------



## bril350 (Feb 8, 2004)

B14GEE said:


> HEY nice set up....and since u are in round rock...do you belong to any clubs.....?


Nah I'm not a member of any 1 club. I normally hangout with other Z owners from Austin / Round Rock/ Temple etc. We usaully attend meets for all the different clubs (HNE/DNE/CZT) or we create our own. We will be attending the DNE event at Ennis on the 20th. :cheers:


----------

